# Lister Liberty clipper batteries



## star (31 January 2012)

Has anyone else had any probs with batteries not holding charge?  I have had 2 now.  The original one lasted about 3yrs before starting to run down after about 45mins clipping and then struggling to get through my hairy mammoth's coat.  I thought it was just the age of the battery so bought a new one but this one is now doing the same a year on and with relatively little use in that time.  Mains isn't really an option where I am and the batteries aren't cheap so not too impressed.  How do people store their batteries - fully charged up again or run down after use - just wondered if that might affect things?


----------



## mon (31 January 2012)

Yes and lister didn't want to help.


----------



## jnb (31 January 2012)

You need to allow the battery to run *almost* flat before recharging then storing charged. Do NOT then recharge before clipping next time as you get this "memory" effect which reduces the battery time down and down.
Or........buy the mains adapter if you have mains available?
PS this advice direct from Lister. And, TBH I don't think any battery will last much more than 4-5 years anyway, I know that is annoying. You can get them for £79 + VAT from here:
http://www.jamescountrysupplies.co....sories/Lister-Liberty-Powerpack/prod_290.html


----------



## be positive (31 January 2012)

I have the leads that let you run them from a 12v/ car battery, I can still go anywhere without needing electric and it never runs out.


----------



## mon (31 January 2012)

I run mine with my old (30 years plus) electric box but for the money expect a better service from battery these days


----------



## star (31 January 2012)

thanks for the advice.  i do tend to run mine down during clipping and then not charge them up again until the night before i need them again which i had a feeling probably wasn't the best way to do things although a bit late now.  Thanks for the cheap link - everywhere else is over £100.  Mains isn't an option and neither is the car battery as nowhere to tie horse up anywhere near where I can get the car.  Guess it might be new battery time again.  Frustrating but still cheaper than paying someone to clip for me with 3 to do.


----------



## nadinek82 (1 February 2012)

I've had my battery for about 5 years and have never had a problem with it. I charge it the night before i clip and usually use it till it nearly runs out (approx 2 hours depending what kind of coat the horse has). Sometimes it still has quite a bit of life left in it by the time i'm done depending on the clip. I keep mine at home aswell. Do you keep them somewhere cold? Don't know if that would affect the life of the battery? Wonder if it could also maybe be something to do with how regularly it is used. I clip quite a lot of other people's horses so mine get used at least a couple of times a week throughout most of the late autum, winter and early spring. I hope you don't think i'm being cheeky but do you tension the blades correctly? When they aren't tensioned correctly that can run the battery quicker


----------



## star (1 February 2012)

yeah, have always followed the instructions on blade tensioning.  I only tend to clip once a fortnight or so.  perhaps they dont like being run down and then left for several weeks without being charged up again.  i keep them in the house.


----------



## nadinek82 (2 February 2012)

That is strange then. Maybe a faulty batch of batteries? I haven't heard of anyone else  that's had the same problem. Lister hasn't offered you any explaination or advice? I wouldn't be very happy at all considering the price of the clippers


----------



## Sleepeeze_dad (10 March 2012)

I know this is an old thread but we've just hit the same problem. BTW the batteries in the lister packs are NiMHs and therefore don't suffer much from battery "memory" so that explodes that myth. 

We've decided to go down the route of making our own battery pack. the specifications of the original lister pack, if anyone is interested, is 12v at 4300mah, NiMh batteries.


----------



## TheEngineer (17 March 2012)

I don't think the newer "slimline" battery is as good as the old style battery pack. You will probably find one Or two of the cells inside have failed, it is possible to get replacement single cells from, RS components, or Maplins. Try and find a little local electronics guy! Who might fit for you.


----------



## supagran (18 March 2012)

We use an "old" car battery for ours - and it works brilliantly.  Had the clippers about 15 years now and always used car batteries.  If we can get the car to the front of the stable then we use the battery on the car, otherwise we "borrow" our car battery from the electric fence (if you see what I mean!).


----------



## JLav (18 March 2012)

I've had this problem as well and know several others who have had to buy new battery packs. 

My first one lasted 5 years and then I had to replace it but the old Lister Showmans I had before I bought the Liberty had a battery pack that lasted as long as I had the clippers which was 12 years!! 

It does say in the info with the clippers that there is no 'memory' effect with them so re-charging without running them down shouldn't make any difference.


----------



## mon (18 March 2012)

Some sort of comment recall gesture from lister would be a good PR gesture, after all not a cheap purchase!.


----------

